#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Send New Email Script in VB

## edneal2

I use this script below in VB to send my received emails in outlook at work to my personal email. I do it this way so that the messages I send do not include the "FW:" and come with the original subject and message body. I am curious if anyone knows a way that I can have the script automatically delete the sent email after it has been sent, while still keeping the original message received in Outlook. Any help would be appreciated.






```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## FDibbins

Im sorry, but on your other thread....
http://www.excelforum.com/outlook-fo...ent-email.html

Perhaps you missed this part??




> Seeing as you have more detail here than in the other thread, I will close the other 1 and you can continue here. But for future reference, please do not post duplicate threads.



I will close the other 1, you can continue here, but PLEASE do not post any more duplicate threads!

----------

